# Stiletto Framing Hammer?



## CJ21

I am wondering is no worth the trouble and funds to buy a *Stiletto Tools, Inc. TI14MC Titan 14-OunceTitanium Framing Hammer With Curved Handle* for $89.00 bucks. Right now I own a 16 oz Task Force Hammer Its it a ok hammer for framing but it tires my hands and wisks out. I thought a Stiletto might be better.


----------



## jordanski

seems like 16 oz. is running a little light for framing... how on earth do you move nailed material with a 16?

I use a 22 oz. Estwing and keep a 28 oz around for demo and the occasional heavy banging.

get an Estwing, a third the price and will last forever, whole hammer is one piece of steel, won't break and you can nail with the side face in close quarters, they are great...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00002N5N4

jordan


----------



## Warren

Estwings do break! I have used them for 25 years and have broken 2. Saw many other guys break them also. Many times the steel shaft breaks off inside the handle and cant bee seen but can be felt. They also get fractures and you can hear a distinct "ping" when they strike a nail. That being said though 4 hammers in 25 years is not too bad.


----------



## knucklehead

Once you use a stilleto you will not go back.:thumbup:


----------



## Dave R

I used the stilitto 14 oz titanium with curved wooden handle and loved it. I broke the handle and replaced it with their poly handle for $18.00. I love it even more now. it seems to fit my hand better and give me better control. I have not so big hands.


----------



## CJ21

Jordan, I guess I been getting by because I been in trade school for the last 2 years now that I am finishing up I feel that its time to upgrade. The 16oz hammer is getting old.


----------



## bob14-0

Vaughan 23 oz California framer, found at Lowes or Home Depot for around $20. Awfully nice hammer.


----------



## HandyHails

bob14-0 said:


> Vaughan 23 oz California framer, found at Lowes or Home Depot for around $20. Awfully nice hammer.


Best on the market. I used to use the Craftsman 19oz framer, but switched to the Vaughan when they discontinued it. Works great. I don't use the magnet and frankly I wish is wasn't there because I don't like gimmicky tools. This hammer is the ticket for framing though. That's for sure.

I've also used plenty of hatchet handles on a California framer through the years. Takes some getting used to, but I liked it.


----------



## wellbuilthome

I have a T bone for demo and heavy framing but the wood handle is sweet for siding and sheathing plus its real lite in the hand . I don't hammer nails much but the stiletto wont pull your pants down ,get one you wont be sorry . You don't want to be starting a new job with a task force hammer you wont get any work done . The boss will have you looking for the sky hook in his truck all day .


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i have the 14 oz wood handle, love the thing but ive broken 2 handles in a year since i got it. might upgrade to the mini ti 14. all titanium 14oz

but the fact that they are proven to reduce carpel tunnel is a definite selling point. especially if your gonna be in this for a long haul

only time i switch to a different hammer is for tight quarters i find having such a long handle gets caught up when swinging it then i switch to my japanese hammer. im on my 2nd which needs to be replaced, has a fibreglass handle, the epoxy which bonds the head to hte handle has broken loose so it doesnt hit with the same force

as for estwings, ive broken 3 since 05', 1st one the handle snapped trying to side nail vinyl behind a oil tank, 2nd the handle bent the way you swing it so its like a curved handle. and the 3rd had a crack in it. cant stand the things anymore for balance. 

had a vaughn bluemax for framing, the handle broke after a week of straight framing, got my money back


----------



## XanadooLTD

knucklehead said:


> Once you use a stilleto you will not go back.:thumbup:


 Agree 10000%


----------



## Graham J

*Get the stiletto!*

You will not be sorry you tried it. I like the hachet handles personally, but I guess dofferent strokes for different folks. Vaughn makes a 19oz. Bluemax that has a really nice ballance. I haven't tried it, but I handled one at a building supply. Once you use the magnetic nail set a few times, you will wonder how you ever got along without it. I would not get a hammer without it now.

BTW, I have two 14oz. Wood handled Stilettos, and a 23oz. Vaughn bluemax. I like the stilettos better.

Graham


----------



## DmitriyZ

I bought Stiletto 14oz about 4 years ago. Before i had FatMax 22oz(fiberglass handel). Love my Stiletto. Much lighter but do same work .


----------



## wallmaxx

*It's only $$$*

Since you may never own a Ferrari...at least own the Cadillac of hammers.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I'm stubborn. Still use my rig axe.


----------



## strathd

framerman said:


> I'm stubborn. Still use my rig axe.


 Me too. 5 nails 5 sec. set boom.


----------



## john5mt

dont people look at you funny luggin one of these around?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

If they do, you can get them right between the eyes with it. Bet they wont look at you funny again.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

guh, a dewalt tool belt.... how can you insult your stilletto by hanging off one

tried one. found it heavy, big but less storage as if the pockets are padded or stuffed if you will


----------



## knucklehead

wallmaxx said:


> Since you may never own a Ferrari...at least own the Cadillac of hammers.


With all that stuff, where do you put the nails?


----------



## wallmaxx

I know...I know...

It came free with my 12" SCMS and I am too cheap to get another one. I have my eyes on the Diamond Back or Occidentals but I never seem to pull the trigger.


----------



## Warren

Wallmax:

No wonder you need them suspenders for haulin all that heavy stuff. Vise grips? for framing? 2 tapes? 2 speed squares? Making my back hurt.
At least you saved a few ounces by getting that stilletto!


----------



## Inner10

To be perfectly honest the thing I like the most about the Stiletto is that my pants no longer fall off my arse.


----------



## Kent Whitten

john5mt said:


> dont people look at you funny luggin one of these around?


They don't look at me too long when I stare back with my "I'm gonna drive this deep into your skull" look :laughing:

I get **** all the time. I doesn't bother me in the least bit. 29 oz rig axe. It's made for pounding some serious nails. Set....drive. Give me 29 oz of titanium and I'd probably try it.

Never has made sense to me why everyone thinks Titanium is the cats meow. You still need the same force to put the nail in the board.

F=mA

Can't deny physics.


----------



## Kent Whitten

wallmaxx said:


> Since you may never own a Ferrari...at least own the Cadillac of hammers.


Is that a putty knife on the right? What is that?

I also have a nail set and a Klein electricians 8 in 1 screwdriver in my bags. No vice grips though.


----------



## Warren

My setup: 22 oz estwing
speed square
Kobalt tape 25'
irwin chalkline
utility knife
cell phone
6 in 1 screwdriver
pencils, sharpie, nail set

occasionally: small catspaw and a chisel
'
I don't like to lug around a bunch of nails either. I have tried the suspenders but didn't like the "X" tanlines they leave in the summer.


----------



## strathd

My setup

28 0z. vaughn rigging axe
16 oz. stanley (my rigging axe is for nails and wood only to save the waffle).
Various brands of chalklines cause they allways break then I smash them.
Speed square
25' stanley
Utility knife
2 pencils
Sharpie
Chisel
Cell phone
Construction Master on days that I need it.


----------



## Inner10

> I get **** all the time. I doesn't bother me in the least bit. 29 oz rig axe. It's made for pounding some serious nails. Set....drive. Give me 29 oz of titanium and I'd probably try it.
> 
> Never has made sense to me why everyone thinks Titanium is the cats meow. You still need the same force to put the nail in the board.
> 
> F=mA
> 
> Can't deny physics.


That's right you cannot deny physics...unfortunatly Force = Mass x Acceleration gives credit both to mass and the speed at which you can swing. Acceleration is measured in terms of velocity squared V^2. I'm not going to go into detail but swing speed is very important.

In pool the hardest breaks are done with a very light jump/break cue because you can get more velocity out of them, much like a hammer on a nail. 

Unless you arn't physically capable of swinging a hammer fast and are using the weight of the hammer to drive the nail thats another story.

I think Titanium is better since its so much fun to say and the hard-on expierienced by most men when they read the side of their hammers causes an adrenelin rush allowing them to swing harder. Not to mention there is very little vibrations transfered.

Bottom line is its personal preferance, I'm not the best at swinging a hammer, but with a heavy one me elbow hurts the next day; which is enough to sell me on the light one.


----------



## knucklehead

I got my first stilleto because I was looking for something different because of the elbow/shoulder pain. I can't swear that the stilleto is what made the difference in the pain factor,but the arm don't bother me like it used to. It took me a while to gut used to that curved handle but now I love it. I have the T-bone 15 oz. now which actually weighs about 22oz. I love it. I still have a rig axe but it stays in the truck mostly.


----------



## strathd

Inner10 said:


> That's right you cannot deny physics...unfortunatly Force = Mass x Acceleration gives credit both to mass and the speed at which you can swing. Acceleration is measured in terms of velocity squared V^2. I'm not going to go into detail but swing speed is very important.
> 
> In pool the hardest breaks are done with a very light jump/break cue because you can get more velocity out of them, much like a hammer on a nail.
> 
> Unless you arn't physically capable of swinging a hammer fast and are using the weight of the hammer to drive the nail thats another story.
> 
> I think Titanium is better since its so much fun to say and the hard-on expierienced by most men when they read the side of their hammers causes an adrenelin rush allowing them to swing harder. Not to mention there is very little vibrations transfered.
> 
> Bottom line is its personal preferance, I'm not the best at swinging a hammer, but with a heavy one me elbow hurts the next day; which is enough to sell me on the light one.


 It's in the wrist action. I have posted this before and I will say it again. Steel handled hammers transmit shock to the elbow. They don't absorb the shock like wood. Can't tell you how many guy's with estwings complained to me about tennis elbow. After I suggested a wooden handle they reluctantly complied. Few weeks later no more tennis elbow.


----------



## CJ21

Wallmaxx thats a nice set up, I order me a DEWALT DG5663 6-Pocket Framer's Nail and Tool Bag from Amazon.com for $26.99. I also will be getting the Stiletto REN21MC Steel 21 Milled Face Hammer with a Curved 18" Hickory Handle this summer.


----------



## jkcustmcarpntry

I use a 15oz Stiletto, it swings just like a 28oz framer when you hit a 16 nail. Would by another if something ever happened to it. Great buy.


----------



## EPD

setup-
stiletto 15 oz curve, and 14 ounce wood handle ( personal favourite )
fat max exteme ( not that extreme )
irwin ( garbage ) chalkline
stanley square
pencils & big black marker
3/4" chisel
cats paw 300 task
small adjustable wrench
nailset
full rock carpenter tool pouch ( when it dies ill have a replica done up )

estwing 30 rarely comes out, only for forming....
both stiletto's were gifts, and as little as i like to swing my hammer, i love to swing a stiletto


----------



## wallmaxx

framerman said:


> Is that a putty knife on the right? What is that?
> 
> I also have a nail set and a Klein electricians 8 in 1 screwdriver in my bags. No vice grips though.


Hey Duke

I have spent the last 3 days trying to find a link to that red tool. No luck. It had a made in Canada stamp on it...but thats gone. I have seen similar black ones here in the States, but they are all more rigid / less springy. My brother-in-law gave it to me. $10 I think. It is made out of spring steel so it has a little "bendability" to it. I use it as a scraper, pry bar, chisel, tape smoother, or whatever. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Inner10

> I have spent the last 3 days trying to find a link to that red tool. No luck. It had a made in Canada stamp on it...but thats gone. I have seen similar black ones here in the States, but they are all more rigid / less springy. My brother-in-law gave it to me. $10 I think. It is made out of spring steel so it has a little "bendability" to it. I use it as a scraper, pry bar, chisel, tape smoother, or whatever. It's pretty cool.


Probably a Johnson Level and Tool, I think they are made in china under the title Fuller Tools now.

http://www.fullertoolusa.com/ft/6specialty.php

If the black one is what you are refering too I bet you dollars to donuts the made in Canada version doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

that scraper bar? richard drywall tool makes em. but most hand tool companys who make bars also have em. $7


----------



## katoman

Swung my estwing for 30yrs, got tennis elbow, switched to a fiberglass Vaughn, cured the tennis elbow, now use a titanium with straight wood handle. What a difference. Only use the estwing for demo work now. You can sometimes find the red flat bars at paint stores. Painters use them for scraping. I have had about eight of these, for some reason they keep dissapearing!


----------



## strathd

Swung my estwing for 30yrs, got tennis elbow, switched to a fiberglass Vaughn, cured the tennis elbow

Thank you.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead

I should know better than to brag on something . I broke my T-bone friday . The bolt that holds the head on broke off flush with the head. Hopefully repairable. 
I had to finish the day with the rig axe.


----------



## jimmys

*bee*

That red scraper also looks like a beekeepers hive tool (except for the nail? hole in the red part). Scraper, pry bar, hammer; used for everything.
Jim


----------



## Zulu

Just my general use bags; When I’m doing trim, cabinets etc I have one single pouch I clip on my belt that holds a tape, pencil, scribe, small combo sq, the rest of my tools are on the work station or scattered all over the floor! or in one of the cabinet drawers! [where did I put that drill bit] sorry I know the OP was about hammers but the post showing the tool belt got me thinking about hand tools pouches etc BTW Stanley tools are not over priced Marlboros are I gotta quit...... soon


----------



## TempestV

Anderson said:


> Of course I use a hammer pretty much everyday. I just don't really use one when I am framing, granted like I said I only do small framing jobs. Just curious if the guys that frame all day long use a hammer as there primary or they just carry it for the problem shots, and of course hitting a chisel, or tapping something into place.
> Where I was going is if there is a need for a $100 hammer if its not your primary framing tool.


I don't know what I would do without a hammer. Oh, and $100 is cheap, the ti-bone like I use is $250 new. Personally, I got mine used for $75, and while it was definitely worth that much, I don't know if it was worth $250. It's certainly close though. My Ti-tech was 20 bucks used, and I would say it's worth about $80-90, which is pretty close to the new price. 

I was working with a guy this summer that used a ti-tech. He claims that he flat out couldn't work with out it. In fact, his doctor recommended he get it after he broke his wrist. Using a regular hammer apparently would do his wrist in, but the ti-tech works just fine. 

There are a lot of other advantages to the titanium hammers as well. I noticed the difference in weight the first time I took out my 20 oz steel hammer and dropped in my Ti-tech. The Ti-bone is even lighter. The titanum handle on my ti-bone is as far as I can tell, stronger than a steel handle for prying, yet feels more like a wood handle while hammering, so it doesn't mess up my wrist like a steel hammer does. 

As for using a hammer, I still pound a lot of nails. Sometimes you need a couple 16's when the gun is loaded with 8's. I'm not going to unload the gun and load it again, shoot 2 or 3 nails, and then swap out the nails again. 
Also, sometimes you need to tack something when the gun is on the other side of the building. With the nail in the nail starter, I have way more reach to tack something than I do with the gun. 

I think it's telling that very very few people regret dropping $100 or even $250 on a hammer after using it for a short time.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

^^ Which one are you talking about? This one?


----------



## TempestV

That is a ti-tech by Vaughn. They cost about $100, although I got mine used for $20. Mine looks more like the one that Hughjazz posted a picture of:








Except that the hockey tape is black instead of camo, and it covers the entire handle. 

This is a ti-bone, by Stiletto, which costs $250, and is what I use now. 










Mine is an older model, without the nail puller on the side of the head, and with a straight handle instead of the axe handle in the picture.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Are you sure that Stiletto wouldn't put the same wear and tear on your joints as the Estwings?


----------



## TempestV

Absolutely. I've used a steel hammer before, can't stand them. For me at least, the ti-bone doesn't feel any different than a wood hammer as far as vibration.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

hows it feel on your foot. thanks for showing off your narly toes btw:nuke:


----------



## john5mt

Lol :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TempestV

woodworkbykirk said:


> hows it feel on your foot. thanks for showing off your narly toes btw:nuke:


For the record, those aren't my feet. Go to page 3, where Hughjazz posted those pics originally. He might have some ugly feet, but he happens to have the same hammers I do, so I used his pics again as reference.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Am I the only one to of snapped a Ti-bone in half? Was a sad sad day. I have since then replaced it with another.







And it was broken by accident. When it fell into the carriage of my boom and got snapped.


----------



## wallmaxx

kyle_dmr said:


> Am I the only one to of snapped a Ti-bone in half? Was a sad sad day. I have since then replaced it with another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was broken by accident. When it fell into the carriage of my boom and got snapped.




THOR will be most displeased with your careless regard for his finely crafted weapon of nail destruction. Beware of storm clouds......the next lightning bolt has your name on it.:whistling:w00t:


----------



## A-RON

bob14-0 said:


> Vaughan 23 oz California framer, found at Lowes or Home Depot for around $20. Awfully nice hammer.


You are right!

I have had nothing but great success.

My suggestion, use a small headed hammer.. use it for 5 months (for hell). Then buy the Vaughan Cal. Framer. You will rarely miss / bend a nail! A 12D is a one swing at the correct leverage for me.


----------



## 2ndGen

Anybody here drop from a 16oz Musclehead Stiletto to a 14oz Titan Stiletto?

For me, I noticed a huge difference.

At first I didn't, but once I got used to using the 14ozer all the time, 
once I picked up a 16ozer, it felt (gasp) heavy!

:laughing:

Imagine that? A 16oz Ti Framer feeling heavy? 

AND! 

I can put in the same work with the 14ozer that I do with the 16ozer!


----------



## Inner10

I still haven't put a new handle on my 14oz and I've been using an old eastwing.

A dozen dealers in the city and no one has a handle in stock, thoes that I asked to get me one have yet to call back....now I'm at a fork do I order one online just to have it break in 2 months? Do I get the Ti-bone and keep the other far a backup or get something different?

I called TTI US and the guy told me they can bond a poly-fiber handle to my head if I send it in, her refered me to TTI Canada. Called TTI Canada and they said that I can't put a poly handle onto a 14Oz head because it takes the tear-drop not the square end....but it looks like they have them on the website??

So I asked TTI if I can trade in my 14oz for a partial credit towards a Ti-Bone. The lady said "sorry we don't have any promotions like that at this time". C'mon, I'm willing to spend money to have this fixed and they won't throw me a bone (no pun intended)?

Makes a nice 14oz Paperweight.


----------



## 2ndGen

Inner10 said:


> I still haven't put a new handle on my 14oz and I've been using an old eastwing.
> 
> A dozen dealers in the city and no one has a handle in stock, thoes that I asked to get me one have yet to call back....now I'm at a fork do I order one online just to have it break in 2 months? Do I get the Ti-bone and keep the other far a backup or get something different?
> 
> I called TTI US and the guy told me they can bond a poly-fiber handle to my head if I send it in, her refered me to TTI Canada. Called TTI Canada and they said that I can't put a poly handle onto a 14Oz head because it takes the tear-drop not the square end....but it looks like they have them on the website??
> 
> So I asked TTI if I can trade in my 14oz for a partial credit towards a Ti-Bone. The lady said "sorry we don't have any promotions like that at this time". C'mon, I'm willing to spend money to have this fixed and they won't throw me a bone (no pun intended)?
> 
> Makes a nice 14oz Paperweight.


That sucks.

Personally, I've only used my Stilettos for nailing. 

For any heavy duty work, I've used my Estwings.

Did you try just sending them the handle and letting them check it for defects?

It shouldn't cost you anymore than a buck.

I'd try that.


----------



## Inner10

Gen, I don't have to send it back to check for defects, the defect is the F**cking end snapped of the POS.

This was the response from one the the local tool stores:

Me: I broke it again.

Salesman: Well when you pull a nail twist the hammer from side to side then pull it straight back bla bla bla.

Me: Thanks I didn't know how to pull a nail out now all my problems are solved. It broke when I was ripping a board off, not pulling a nail...this time.

Salesman: Well maby you should get a different hammer for ripping boards down.

Me: If I can't flip a hammer around and pull something out with it as far as I'm concerned its as usless as tits on a bull...much like this hammer is now, espicially since you don't have any handles in stock.

...I've got alot of great suggestions from think-tanks like the above salesman but the bottom line is the hammer can't take the abuse I want to throw at it....answer: new hammer.


----------



## 2ndGen

Inner10 said:


> Gen, I don't have to send it back to check for defects, the defect is the F**cking end snapped of the POS.
> 
> This was the response from one the the local tool stores:
> 
> Me: I broke it again.
> 
> Salesman: Well when you pull a nail twist the hammer from side to side then pull it straight back bla bla bla.
> 
> Me: Thanks I didn't know how to pull a nail out now all my problems are solved. It broke when I was ripping a board off, not pulling a nail...this time.
> 
> Salesman: Well maby you should get a different hammer for ripping boards down.
> 
> Me: If I can't flip a hammer around and pull something out with it as far as I'm concerned its as usless as tits on a bull...much like this hammer is now, espicially since you don't have any handles in stock.
> 
> ...I've got alot of great suggestions from think-tanks like the above salesman but the bottom line is the hammer can't take the abuse I want to throw at it....answer: new hammer.


I use pry bars to pry boards (or anything else). 
I don't even really use the Stiletto to pry fully depressed 16D nails.
I use their cat's paw (which is great). 


Their replacement handles are only $21.85-$22.40 (w/S&H).
http://store.stilettotools.com/Detail.bok?no=11
http://store.stilettotools.com/Detail.bok?no=70


Stiletto warns of using their wood handled hammers for prying.

I may have written this before, and excuse me if I am repeating myself, but I remember reading Stiletto instructions that stated that they strongly suggested that their wood handled hammers be used for nailing only and that task specific tools (i.e. pry bars, cat's paws, etc...) be used for prying duties. 

Even with my wood handled steel hammers, I never used them for prying.
I just don't trust wood for that type of stuff. 
For that, all steel. 



Tell you what, if you're that fed up, I'd GLADLY take that hammer head off of your hands.


----------



## Tinstaafl

2ndGen said:


> Stiletto warns of using their wood handled hammers for prying.




You just destroyed any temptation I might have had to try one. It's got a frikkin' claw on it, right? So what's that for, picking your nose?

Sheesh. :no:


----------



## 2ndGen

Tinstaafl said:


> You just destroyed any temptation I might have had to try one. It's got a frikkin' claw on it, right? So what's that for, picking your nose?
> 
> Sheesh. :no:


Use one.

Save your arm. 

It's not too much to have 2 hammers (one for basic work, one for demo). 

Trust you me, very few turn away once they come over to the Dark Side!

:laughing:

(Besides, demoing is better with proper tools like pry bars...like Stanley's FUBAR)


----------



## Tinstaafl

2ndGen said:


> (Besides, demoing is better with proper tools like pry bars...like Stanley's FUBAR)


Well, certainly more efficient. Nevertheless, a well designed tool should have the proper strength factors, and be self-limiting when used normally. In this case that would be a shorter claw or a stronger handle. :no:

As for saving the arm, that's where modern air tools come in. :thumbsup: I probably use my hammer more for nudging stuff into place and demo than actual nailing.


----------



## Ranzan

Looks like some nice hammers that Dalluge makes


----------



## Inner10

I heard that Dalluge bought the I-Beam handle designe off Douglas or vise-versa. Either way it looks cool but is very weak and snaps like a twig.


----------



## Old Man

Douglas is now by Dalluge?! WOW what a twist.


----------



## Brandito

surprised no one has mentioned any special methods used for replacing their handles. i'd be interested to know if there's any tricks i haven't heard of.

i've been using gorilla glue on the wood wedge as it seems to expand a bit thus making the handle that much tighter in the head. seems to be working, current handle is the first i've tried that on and it's lasted me the longest by far.

had my stiletto for 3-4 years now and the milled face is worn so smooth you'd never know it ever was milled.

they really do need to rethink the design of their wood handles. i get mine at Berland's House of Tools here near chicago. they usually have a bin full of them so i take a good bit of time going through them finding one that looks the most free of defects. learned my lesson after losing one handle in under a week.

anyone do anything special when installing a new handle?


----------



## JT Wood

A dremel works good to make a new waffle:thumbsup:


----------



## Brandito

lol, do people really do that? i'd have to wonder how many times you could do that before the head is to worn down and/or mushroomed to be useful...

gotta love the smell of freshly chipped titanium though, smells like you shanked it!


----------



## Inner10

I just hammer the handle on, then drive the wedge, saw it off, then drive the pins.

I've never had a head pull off a handle the handle just snaps.


----------



## JT Wood

Brandito said:


> lol, do people really do that? i'd have to wonder how many times you could do that before the head is to worn down and/or mushroomed to be useful...
> 
> gotta love the smell of freshly chipped titanium though, smells like you shanked it!


 

Well I can confirm that 2 times is fine. (so far)


----------



## JPA80

I have the mini 14 and 16 oz framer with wooden handle love them both. they work just as good as a steel hammer. The cost of them suck but other then that they're great.


----------



## Old Man

hughjazz said:


> A dremel works good to make a new waffle:thumbsup:


Just buy a Dalluge and you can throw away the dremel :whistling


----------



## Brandito

Old Man said:


> Just buy a Dalluge and you can throw away the dremel :whistling


is the titanium dalluge uses somehow stronger than stiletto?


----------



## Old Man

Probably not, just from my experience with their steel hammers, I have a Dalluge Titanium but I haven't used it enough to know.


----------



## Brandito

Old Man said:


> Probably not, just from my experience with their steel hammers, I have a Dalluge Titanium but I haven't used it enough to know.


seems unlikely, but i don't know enough about metallurgy to really say (i don't know anything about it actually). i suppose they could mill the face deeper causing it to last longer?

but i'd imagine any titanium milled face is going to wear down rather quickly compared to steel. that's why the more expensive stilettos use replaceable steel heads. just wish you could buy one of those with a wood handle.


----------



## JT Wood

Old Man said:


> Just buy a Dalluge and you can throw away the dremel :whistling


 
I should just work on my aim:laughing:


----------



## parkers5150

put some sub floor adhesive between the head and handle, works like a champ


----------



## TempestV

Brandito said:


> just wish you could buy one of those with a wood handle.


Vaughn Ti-tech


----------



## TempestV

I've never found the waffles to be that useful. I prefer to buy smooth face so that I can use it for finish work right away and not wait for the waffles to wear off. When I bought my ti-bone, it came with a waffle face. I replaced it with the smooth face. The only waffle face that I currently have is my old demo hammer. There is a 3/8" diameter circle in the exact middle of the face where all the waffling is completely worn away, the rest of the waffles are still sharp.


----------



## Inner10

> There is a 3/8" diameter circle in the exact middle of the face where all the waffling is completely worn away, the rest of the waffles are still sharp.


 I need you to teach me how to swing a hammer. I prefer smooth because then its more difficult to see how bad my aim is.:laughing:


----------



## Brandito

tempestv said:


> there is a 3/8" diameter circle in the exact middle of the face where all the waffling is completely worn away, the rest of the waffles are still sharp.


lol!


----------



## FramingPro

My set up:
16 oz stanley claw hammer
Jonhson speed square
Lufkin 16 foot tape
1 inch chisel
Craftsman chalkline and awl
Utility knife
sharpie
carpenters pencil


----------

